# Starcraft 2 Laptop-Problem



## macskull (21. September 2010)

Hi zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bei folgendem Problem.
Ein Freund von mir hat einen Laptop (ca 3 Jahre alt) mit einer 8600MGT als Grafikkarte (512MB).
Bei ihm laufen eigentlich alle Spiele mehr oder weniger gut, aber sie laufen. Alle, bis auf Starcraft 2.
Ich hab gestern bei ihm Fraps installiert um zu sehen, ob sich das Geruckel auch in Frames wiederspiegelt, das tut es, schlimmer als erwartet.
Im normalen Menue sind es noch 50FPS, geht er dann ins Spiel fallen die Frames auf 8FPS (unabhängig davon wie er die Einstellungen einstellt)
Das Spiel empfiehlt ihm meist mittlere Details (8FPS). Er stellt alles auf niedrig (8FPS). Bei anderen Spielen erreicht er die normale (zu erwartende) Framesrate.
Treiber etc. sind meines Wissens nach alle auf dem aktuellen Stand.
Hat von euch jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Mfg


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. September 2010)

Ich spiele selbst auch SC2 auf einem Laptop, es sind keine wunder bei solchen Geräten zu erwarten durch die langsame Hardware.
Bei den Laptop Grafikkarten Treiber sind die Hersteller (ATI-NVIDIA) eher schlampig und veröffentlichen eher nur sporadisch Treiber, wie alt ist den sein GraKa Treiber ?

Wie lauten generell dessen Hardware Daten ?


----------



## macskull (21. September 2010)

Seine genauen Daten kann ich dir im Moment nicht sagen, aber den Treiber hat er gestern erst aktualisiert...weiß jetzt nicht wie lange der schon veröffentlicht war.
Ich verstehe halt nur nicht, dass er Games wie C&C auf höheren Einstellungen flüssig spielen kann und auch mit Crysis auf "niedrig" keine Probleme hat, dann aber bei SC2, auf "niedrig" nur unspielbare Frames hat, während die minimalen Systemanforderungen bei weitem überflügelt werden, bzw. das System ihm "mittlere Details" empfiehlt.
Mfg


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. September 2010)

An der Grafikkarte wird es glaube ich nicht liegen wenn er den aktuellen Treiber installiert hat und dieser Treiber nur maximal drei Monate alt ist.

Das Spiel ist sehr CPU lastig, wenn er eine alte CPU hat und diese auch noch sehr niedrig getaktet ist kann es natürlich zu Problemen führen.

_____

Nachtrag:
Habe mal schnell auf der Nvidia Homepage nachgeschaut und der letzte Notebook Treiber wurde für die 8600M GT am 14.9.2010 veröffentlicht - also aktuell.
Also können wir ein Graka Problem ausschließen!

Trotzdem müssen die Laptop Karten nicht immer funktionieren bei den spielen oder werden manchmal generell ausgeschlossen das sie funktionieren, das steht auch bei vielen Spielen auf der Hülle.
Speziell die älteren Karten berücksichtigen die Spiele-Hersteller eher weniger.

_____

Vielleicht verbessert der Große 1.1 Patch der am Mittwoch erscheint das Problem, es wurden bei diesem Patch viele Änderungen vorgenommen.


----------



## macskull (21. September 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie hoch seine CPU getaktet ist, aber er hat in jedem Fall einen Core 2 Duo...ich glaube irgendetwas mit 2,2 oder 2,4 Ghz.


----------



## lorenco (21. September 2010)

hmmmmm


das ist ein komisches phänomen.




aber ich tippe eher auf die games-engine,das die nicht nb-hardware compatibel ist.
aufs update warten und hoffen.


mfg


----------



## macskull (21. September 2010)

Hat vielleicht irgendwer sonst noch Probleme mit Starcraft 2 und einem Laptop. Das würde zumindest für diese Nichtkompatibilität sprechen.
Mfg


----------



## Cinnayum (21. September 2010)

Ich spiele auch SC2 mit einer NV M8600GT.

Es ist nicht "schön" aber es geht.
CPU ist ein C2D 9500T, der je nach Lautstärkeempfinden meiner Umgebung
2,0 GHz bis 2,6 GHz limitiert ist. Die ist aber nich so übermäßig wichtig.

Als Bild meine Grafikeinstellungen und MSI Afterburner Profil für die Karte.

Für Performance kann ich nur empfehlen:

Windows Aero aus
Virenscanner aus
Firewall aus
neuesten NVidia Treiber laden
"Mausverzögerung reduzieren" und ""transparente Schatten" (ab Stufe "hoch") unbedingt aus
evtl. Auflösung 1440x900 statt 1680x1050 oder gar Full-HD, denn das packt die Karte niemals

In den Missionen sind auf jeden Fall >20 FPS mit diesen Einstellungen drin.
Multiplayer und Custom-Maps brechen aber schon mal ein.


----------



## macskull (21. September 2010)

Das sieht ja nach einem sehr ähnlichem System aus.
Mein Kollege hat zwar Windows XP aber auch max 1440er Auflösung.
Muss ihm mal die Tipps durchgeben.
Was mich wirklich verwirrt ist halt, dass die Performance, wenn man es so nennen will, sich überhaupt nicht verändert. Egal ob er mittlere oder niedrige Einstellungen fährt. Selbst wenn er die Auflösung massiv heruntersetzt und das Spiel wie Matsch aussieht.
Euch allen auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich hoffe das seine Demoversion noch lange Genug zum Testen hält...er will sich das Spiel erst kaufen, wenn das Problem gelöst ist. Verständlich
Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2010)

Ich hab es auf meinem Acer mit nem T7700 und einer 8600m GT (mit nur GDDR2) auf low-mittel ganz gut spielen können, windows XP. Da sollte man mal die tipps von cinnayum beachten. 

Vor allem Aero und die Sidebar haben extrem viel Leistung gefressen bzw. einfach nur gestört, als ich noch vista auf dem Notebook hatte.


----------



## macskull (21. September 2010)

Ich hab gerade noch mal mit meinem Kollegen geredet und mir seine Systemdaten besorgt.
Er testet immer auf einer 4v4 Map mit K.I.. Am Anfang läuft das ganze auch noch flüssig, aber nach wenigen Minuten brechen die Frames drastisch ein.
Er hat jetzt alles deaktiviert, was er an Zusatzprogrammen hat.
Hier mal die Systeminfos:

Prozessor-Informationen:
Anbieter: GenuineIntel
Geschwindigkeit: 1995 MHz
2logischer Prozessor
2technischer Prozessor
HyperThreading: Nicht unterstützt
FCMOV: Unterstützt
SSE2: Unterstützt
SSE3: Unterstützt
SSSE3: Unterstützt
SSE4a: Nicht unterstützt
SSE41: Nicht unterstützt
SSE42: Nicht unterstützt

Netzwerk-Informationen:
Netzwerk-Geschwindigkeit: 

Windows-Version:
Windows XP (32 Bit)
NTFS: Unterstützt
Crypto Provider Codes:Unterstützt 323 0x0 0x0 0x0

Video-Karte:
Treiber: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT
DirectX-Treibername: nv4_disp.dll
Treiber-Version: 6.14.11.9716
DirectX-Treiberversion: 6.14.11.9716
Treiberdatum: 17.Mär.2010
Desktop-Farbtiefe: 32 Bit per Pixel
Monitor-Aktualisierungsrate: 60 Hz
DirectX-Karte: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT
Anbieterkennung: 0x10de
Gerätekennung: 0x407
Anzahl der Monitore: 1
Anzahl der logischen Grafikkarten: 1
Kein SLI oder Crossfire entdeckt
Prim. Anzeigeauflösung: 1440 x 900
Desktop-Auflösung: 1440 x 900
Prim. Anzeigegröße: 30.0 cm x 18.7 cm (35.3 cm diag.)

Primärer Bus: PCI Express 16x
Primärer VRAM: 512 MB
Unterstützte MSAA-Modi: 2x 4x 8x 


Soundkarte:
Audiogerät: Realtek HD Audio output

Speicher:
RAM: 2045 Mbit								

Vielleicht findet jemand noch was.
Mfg


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. September 2010)

Falls ich mich bei dieser umständlichen Auflistung nicht verschaut habe hat er noch den alten 197.16 Treiber drauf, wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe gibt es schon einen neueren, den 260.63 Treiber !
Ist zwar ein Beta Treiber aber die Nvidia Treiber sind Prinzipiell auch schon im Beta zustand extrem ausgereift.
Auf Nvidia Seite gehen und neuesten herunterladen!

Und recht wenig RAM hat er auch wie ich sehe, sogar mit XP sind drei GB empfehlenswert.
Ein GB dazugeben und die Leistung wird sicher besser werden !

_____


Nachtrag :

Im Treiber nichts verändert bei den Grafikeinstellungen, dort sollte alles so belassen werden wie es bei der Neuinstallation ist.
Man sollte nur Grafische Verbesserungen einstellen wenn man genug Leistung hat !


----------



## macskull (21. September 2010)

Die Auflistung hat er mir schon vor Monaten geschickt...die Treiber sind aktuell auf dem neuesten Stand.
In den Treiberoptionen hat er nichts verändert, meint er.
Ist es möglich, dass diese gravierenden Einbrüche nach kurzer Zeit darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass ihm der Arbeitsspeicher ausgeht?
Kenn mich in dieser Hinsicht nicht besonders gut aus.
Mfg


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. September 2010)

Ja ich habe schon mehrere Berichte gelesen wo es bei einen GB RAM mehr einen großen Performancegewinn bei SC2 gegeben hat !
Sogar bei XP ist es ratsam auf mindestens drei GB aufzustocken, den SC2 frisst den RAM praktisch zum Frühstück 
Wenn die Probleme erst nach einigen Minuten auftreten ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das es am RAM Mangel liegt ! ! ! !

Ich habe selbst bei meinen Laptop bei einer ähnlichen Auflösung in einem 4vs4 Spiel mindestens einen 2,6 GB Ram verbrauch.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2010)

ich nutze auch 2x2GB für mein Notebook.


----------



## macskull (21. September 2010)

Kann man die einfach nachrüsten, auch wenn man nicht viel Ahnung hat und wieviel kosten die?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (22. September 2010)

Zwischenfrage:
Hat der heute veröffentlichte Patch 1.1 die Situation verbessert ?

Wenn nicht musst du die Ram aufrüsten!


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2010)

RAM kann man meist leicht nachrüsten, oft hat der Hersteller im handbuch sogar ne Anleitung. Da hast Du idR ne Klappe unter dem Notebook, mal größer, mal kleiner. Als erstes mal alle Schrauben weg, Klappe weg und mal nachsehen. Die Riegel sind kürzer als bei PCs, aber dafür auch breiter. Die sitzen idr "übereinander", also Du schaust dann quasi auf die flache Seite der Riegel, der zweite Riegel (falls es zwei sind) ist dann leicht versetzt dadrunter zu sehen. 

Man braucht für Notebooks so-dimm RAM. Vermutlich wirst Du so-dimm DDR2-667 oder DDR2-800 brauchen. Nimm mal CPU-Z und schau dort bei SPD nach, was da aktuell drin ist - da sollte auch stehen, ob es 1 oder 2 Riegel sind.

Wenn es nur einer ist, dann kauf dir 1x2GB dazu.

Wenn es zwwei sind, dann entweder einen raus und 1x 2GB neu, oder direkt 2x2GB neu.

Kostet ca. 35-40€ pro 2GB-Riegel.


----------



## macskull (22. September 2010)

Ich hab meinen Kollegen heute noch nicht erreicht, werde ihm aber die Infos durchgeben.
Wie es mit dem Patch aussieht, weiß ich demnach auch noch nicht, sollte sich aber morgen in Erfahrung bringen lassen.
Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal.
Mfg


----------



## macskull (25. September 2010)

Mein Kollege ist gerade im Prüfungsstress für die Uni, aus diesem Grund wird er, falls er sich für die Aufrüstung entschließt, diese erst in ein paar Wochen vornehmen.
Vielen Dank euch allen für die Hilfe, die dazu beigetragen hat, das Problem hoffentlich zu lösen.
Mfg


----------

